# FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT



## ccc (Mar 1, 2009)

hi

When is FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT planned as Production Release?


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html
You should expect an answer like: "When it's ready"


----------



## ccc (Mar 1, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html
> You should expect an answer like: "When it's ready"



thx


----------



## honk (Mar 3, 2009)

@ccc: Not sure if you want to hear this, but before you are going to use FreeBSD-CURRENT, please read this to see if it applies to you. I stay with the latest RELEASE, cause currently it fits to my experience. I also want to have it, because I need some features/bugfixes, but in the same moment, I see new problems arising. If you want to try it though -> have fun! 
cheers,
honk


----------



## ccc (Mar 3, 2009)

thx

I'm  interested for 8.0-CURRENT, because 7.1 doesn't support: 

wired : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E

and

wireless: RALINK, rt2860 module

from my notebook Asus EEE PC 1000h.


8.0-CURRENT support only wired, so I can use freeBSD.

I had problems with 8.0 installation, it seems to be really BUGGY!

btw. at the company server, I'm staying with 7.0 and I don't want upgrade.


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> thx
> 
> I'm  interested for 8.0-CURRENT, because 7.1 doesn't support:
> 
> wired : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E


Did you tried `# kldload if_ale`?


----------



## ccc (Mar 3, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you tried `# kldload if_ale`?



thx, wired interface works under freeBSD 8.0, but howto load wireless: *RALINK, rt2860 module*?


----------



## alie (Mar 8, 2009)

so 7.1-RELEASE more stable than 7.1-STABLE?


----------



## ale (Mar 8, 2009)

STABLE doesn't mean stable in terms of reliability, but in terms of stability of API/ABI.
STABLE is a development branch.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## oliverh (Mar 8, 2009)

But stable is as stable as other operating systems releases  I'm using stable for my desktop, release for the server.


----------



## alie (Mar 8, 2009)

word STABLE from FreeBSD releases is ambigues... better we change it to something else 

for example
7.1-POSTRELEASE


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> thx, wired interface works under freeBSD 8.0, but howto load wireless: *RALINK, rt2860 module*?



It ain't rocket science:
man -k ralink

if none of those work (read: dmesg does not show a new device), your card isn't support yet.
pciconf -lv will show information for PCI cards, like the RT 2561 that's being our hostap:

```
ral0@pci0:1:9:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x00551737 chip=0x03011814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink Technology, Corp'
    device     = 'RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI'
    class      = network
```


----------

